

Ask HN: What do you say when people ask how much your company makes? - coreymaass

Every time I'm interviewed, I get asked how much my company makes. Because I'm small, I always hesitate to say. But I like the idea of being transparent. Do you tell people how profitable you are? Should you? What's your argument for or against?
======
blocktuw
In America there's an acceptable level of opacity when answering monetary
questions. I'd be vague while also communicating information. Unless you're
answering legal questions during due diligence, an answer such as "profitable"
would work well to communicate your success while remaining private about your
worth.

------
Casseres
I don't own a company (yet). But if I were asked, I would probably say "Not
enough, that's why I keep working."

I took a business class by the SBA, and while I forgot some of the finer
details, the picture was: you shouldn't tell people how much profit you make.

~~~
coreymaass
Thanks for the response. Do you remember why you shouldn't tell people? In
case they want to buy you?

------
simone-audiobox
I get that question all the time.. and my answer is always that my start-up is
profitable. That means we cover all expenses (excluding salaries, but i don't
mention that, it's a start-up!). So, even if we make $10 over the expenses..
we consider ourselves "profitable". And anyway, no-one should be entitled to a
more deep answer unless they are seriously thinking to buy/invest. My2cents

~~~
ffumarola
Thus, not profitable? Even if you aren't deducting market rate salaries, you
should at least include some little stipend for you to live in the profit
calculation, right?

------
mirsadm
I always find when startups say they are profitable they may as well say
nothing. It is like showing vanity metrics up-to-the-right graphs. Having said
that it is pretty tough to answer either way since "no comment" comes across
as douche-y. Being completely transparent might not be a good idea either. In
conclusion I hesitantly agree with the "we're profitable" crowd.

~~~
coreymaass
Yeah, this week I found myself giving the "I'm not willing to share" answer,
and hated myself for it as soon as it came out of my mouth.

------
kellyreid
Unless I'm discussing it with a mentor or someone else who I -want- to know my
revenues, I usually just say "I'm very happy with how things are going".

